# Majestic Hardware & Feed - Bar Mills



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Picked this Bar Mills kit from my LHS today.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

It's been 2 hours, is this thing painted yet?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> It's been 2 hours, is this thing painted yet?


Took the words right out of my mouth... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Progress pics?


D.A.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry for not posting any updates. My wife was admitted to the hospital unexpectedly and then it's test after test after test. Thing are looking much better that a few weeks ago.

Now for the updates.

All the bracing has been completed for all the main wall sections

















The corner post will be give a wash of Driftwood by Hunterline while the main wall will receive a wash of Blue Gray by Hunterline also and left to dry for 48 hours.

Tom 
Overthehill


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear your wife has been sick.

Thanks for posting the pics; looking good!!!

D.A.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice progress. But take of your wife first. I'm sure I speak for all us when I say your wife is in our thoughts.


----------

